# Point me in the right direction?



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

From reading the forums it seem there is a lot of bad company’s out there and I don’t want to find myself in bed with one. I’m really struggling to find a company that does payouts in a timely manner. I’ve searched these forums for two weeks and can’t find any good solid information on who pays out quick and actually will pay me for my time and work Most of what I’m finding is 30-45 days. I would like to find somewhere that actually pays out as fast as possible.
I’m currently working a factory job and want to get back to working for myself so bad I can’t stand it. I already work for horrible pay so I really don’t have a problem with most of the pay that’s listed here in the forums. As long as I know in working with a company who will actually send me the money!!! And forgot to mention in this post, I’m in northwest NC, (ASH)
Thanks for reading and for any information


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! As far as finding a good one that pays on time, we still looking to the point that we gave up and quit the industry. I can guaranty that you will not be able to stand this work way more than you do your current one.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

30 to 45 days is the norm, even longer on larger jobs if you work direct.

I sub a lot of work in NC and i pay mostly on a 30 day scale, but larger jobs the Nations i work with directly with will usually make me we wait 45 days out. I cases like that i will up front 1/2 the money on 30 days out and give you the rest when i get mine. 

Seems to fine so far, keeps money in the guys pocket so they can keep on trucking. But that's not the norm in this industry. NFR would be a good start if you can get in the door? Just to be fair there is a line you will have to stand in, but they might pick you up as a back up contractor depending on your experience and location.

And you don't want to work for a guy like me, cuz this industry has made me old, mean and cranky. But your right working for myself does give me a woody!!!

Which reminds me of a quote: _“A man who procrastinates in his choosing will inevitably have his choice made for him by circumstance.”

But the advise these guys and girls give you is most valuable. 

Good luck :batman:

Zuse
_


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

sorry but for some reason it posted 3 times..Ok i think its time sign off.


----------



## AaronMcKeehan (May 8, 2015)

You could reach out to local brokers and agents, they may pay quicker. Though many of them bill the bank and have to get paid first as well, so they often take a while to. 

ASONS Construction however does pay right after the work is completed, or they were doing that last year. They might be a company to look into. Since they do pay fast, they do expect that work gets done fast and well so keep that in mind.

Honestly though, I would say to stay out of this industry. There are too many regs, too many competitors, too little pay, and payment often doesnt come for a very long time. 

*Business is supposed to help you feel as though you accomplished something, Property Preservation however does not provide that appeasement....*


----------



## Newbie (Apr 17, 2015)

People are going to wince and moan at this, but, go to Craigslist and type in foreclosure, then after applying to those put in property preservation. Apply to the ones who pay " 2 weeks per line item".

I'm new to this as well (at least as far as working with my own company) and got picked up by a regional company after 2 weeks of looking. There were so happy with my quality of work they paid me every few days for the first week.

Yes, I get paid crap compared to you old timers, but being new means starting at the bottom and making a name for yourself. It's all kind of perspective as well. I may make crap compared to others, but, from my point of view I make 3 times as much as I did driving a forklift in a warehouse and I have no Boss ordering me around either.

Make a list of what jobs you know how to do and what equipment you own /posses. You can find what's needed in those adds on craigslist.

Good Luck!


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I want to thank everyone for there input, and sorry I have read all the post but haven't had time to sit down and reply.
I have spoken with ASONS, I'm now a vendor with them, but of course no work in my area. "But they will let me know as soon as they have some" so, i really don't think that's going to pan out. I have also applied with NFR but not heard anything back as of yet. 
Newbie, I agree with you. As i also work in a factory making only $13 an hour. However, i as you feel i can make much more if i just find a half way decent company. Do i want to do this the rest of my life? Prob not. But for now, i wouldn't mind getting out of this crappy warehouse and making a little more than i do now. Which i think can be done if i can get picked up by or find the right company to work for. I don't expect to get rich, as long as i get payed i'll be happy.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Carter I don't the know your hours in the warehouse but i might have some grass cuts and other stuff you could do on the weekend if want. Your in Brunswick county right? 

It would be a start if that's what your looking for. I don't know how much training you got under your belt, but we could help guide you along. 

Send me a PM and i will put you in contact with my office.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Newbie said:


> People are going to wince and moan at this, but, go to Craigslist and type in foreclosure, then after applying to those put in property preservation. Apply to the ones who pay " 2 weeks per line item".
> 
> I'm new to this as well (at least as far as working with my own company) and got picked up by a regional company after 2 weeks of looking. There were so happy with my quality of work they paid me every few days for the first week.
> 
> ...





Heres the thing. 

Sure you MIGHT be "making" 3 times the hourly rate as before. 
But after you take off all of your operating expenses like fuel, tires, maintenance, insurance, licenses etc etc................... even 3 times as much as before is not nearly enough. 
And we haven't addressed major repairs, equipment replacement costs, payroll expenses etc. 
If a newbie doesn't understand these numbers he'll soon be a newbie broke too.
Working for beer money will never grow a business.

Secondly, sure you are new and gotta make a name for yourself. Except that in P&P there is no room for advancement to that next level you seem to hope for.
The price lists pedaled are the same for the guy that doesn't know which end of his lawn mower is the starting side as they are for the guy with 30 years experience. 

And yes you still have a boss that orders you around. Its just different.


Good luck


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

The price lists pedaled are the same for the guy that doesn't know which end of his lawn mower is the starting side as they are for the guy with 30 years experience. 

[/QUOTE]

The good part is you are now paid for what you do instead of how much time you spend at it. The clock moves too fast cause there are not enough hours in the day. It's a big difference from watching time crawl just dreaming about quittin time. The guys (and gals) who make it this biz are aggressive go getters.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Heres the thing.
> 
> Sure you MIGHT be "making" 3 times the hourly rate as before.
> But after you take off all of your operating expenses like fuel, tires, maintenance, insurance, licenses etc etc................... even 3 times as much as before is not nearly enough.
> ...


Every guy I know that left the factory to run this or a landscaping business is just as poor today as they were then. The difference is now they have no insurance and more equipment to maintain, while their vehicle has 200,000 on it.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, maybe if i keep bugging all the banks and mortgage companies i can get a good gig. They prob Wont give me work, But i'll keep trying till one does.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cartersconstruction said:


> Hey, maybe if i keep bugging all the banks and mortgage companies i can get a good gig. They prob Wont give me work, But i'll keep trying till one does.


It's actually easier to find private customers and they pay quicker. The direct work for banks and mortgage companies can still take months to pay.

I like bank work and I don't mind waiting on pay but if I did I would be after homeowners.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

And i sent you a PM zuse, Don't know if you got it or not. (I have been having trouble with sending PM's. They send but are opening up to be blank to the other person.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

As a veteran in this business for multiple years if you have a 40 hr week job bring home a weekly or biweekly check stick with it all is not greener on the other side.
i will soon be looking for a job because this business has gotten slow or just not enough work to go around,and waiting for checks is stressful when you have bills that dont wait for noone.


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

Thank you to everyone who has made a post. I respect what each and every one of you have to say and the knowledge you all bring to the table. I'm defiantly not going to be jumping into this without making sure I'm set up with someone who can provide me with good work, and treat me right. I've decided to take it slow. I work 7 days on and 7 days off. So the plan is as of now, to do the PP work on my weeks off. And so far a couple places are willing to work with me. I let them know up front that I have a current job and plan on keeping it until I know that I and the company are a good fit for each other. 


Although I do have a steady check now it’s just not enough. I don’t even have insurance at this company because I just can’t afford it. The only reason I would be able to even get into P&P is because I already own everything I need. And with me continuing to work my current job and do this on my off weeks I won’t have to go without a pay check. So my overhead will be somewhat low. I know I will still need fuel expenses, ware and tare, food, basic spare parts to keep with me in case something happens on the job, Belts, Blades etc. Cleaning supplies (Trash bags, gloves, etc.) and locks. 


I’ve always worked outside and just enjoy it. I’ve never been an inside factory kind of guy, So I’m going to do whatever it takes to eventually get out of my current situation. While trying to be as smart about it as possible. I want to get back into subcontracting. I know I’ll still have a boss, but at least he’s not there up my butt every time I decide I want to go take a pee. This may not work out like some of you say. So then I’ll move on to other ventures. I have been putting in applications everywhere and actually have a guy I have to meet with Monday about becoming a subcontractor for Doors and Windows. That’s a business I know well, and have been trying to get back into it before I started this. But they are very much alike as far as the pay getting lower. It too, has become nothing but middle men here and there and getting direct work is about impossible anymore. But there is still money to be made if you know what you’re doing.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Carter,

That post I can fully stand behind. The "American Dream"! 

You will need help for your "work weeks" when those 24 hr to Complete Work Orders start coming in "unexpectedly" when in truth it's by design--- many reasons for this as every will point out. 

I hope your Private work interview works out since you will be better off.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

I understand that you talked to a few companies about your schedule, but in this business, work needs to be done yesterday, payment comes 3 months later, and they won't wait for your week off. They'll recruit your area, and you'll lose the work that you normally would've received to the new guy because he will work all the time, not every other week.

Hopefully your Doors and Windows interview goes well and you can get a real job with a steady pay, doing something you like to do.


----------

